# getting wax out of clothes...



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

DD left some babybel cheese wax wrapper in her pants pocket and I washed and dried them. As I was folding them after, I noticed a greasy stain on the outside of the pants, went to put on some stain remover and felt a lump in the pocket. The whole pocket is gooped up with red wax, and there is that greasy looking stain on the front. Is there any way to get it all out? I'm thinking the last resort is to cut out the pocket and stitch it closed (or replace it.)


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I always heard that the method for wax in carpet was to put a brown paper bag down over the wax and iron it. The heat from the iron will melt the wax and transfer it to the bag. Never tried it myself, but it might work on clothes, too.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh we played this game! Dd's favorite toy while camping this summer was Baby Bell cheese wax. It got massaged into all kinds of fabrics, her hair, etc, in VERY hot weather.









Scrape as much wax off as you can, then rub oily natural peanut butter on the front & back of any affected fabric. When the peanut oil has soaked into the fibers the remaining wax will come off. You might need to hand wash in cold water a couple of times to get some of the peanut-wax gunk out of the way. Once you get all the wax off, get the new oil stain out with Dawn.


----------

